# Advice about counseling



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

wife and i are separated.. heart breaking and yes she wanted this..

anyway we go to counselor last week and she gives us homework.

we go back on thursday.. the homework was to write down how you want to be loved.. strange enough i never considered this ever about myself.. and surely dont really know how my wife wantst to be loved..

took me days but i did the homework.. we go in there and sit down and I learn she didnt do it becuase she says she wasnt feeling well. I'm thinking.." what? " her period started 2 days before out appointment.. she did say shes commited to making the marriage work but i was really sad she didnt even do the homework.... any thoughts???? been in an "in house separation for about a month now.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

could just be that she is very overwhelmed by her thoughts and feelings right now. Give the benefit of the doubt


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you read The 5 love languages by Gary Chapman? That book was a real eye opener for me.

I can totally understand your frustration with her lack of ambition to do what the counselor had asked, but try your hardest not to take it so personal. When people enter counseling, whether it be joint or individual, we are there because we are in pain for various reasons. Your wife is in pain (and I know you are as well) and it might take her a few more sessions before she starts to open up more and be more receptive to what is asked of her.

I know it's hard, but be patient. These problems didn't occur overnight, and they most certainly will not go away overnight either.

Keep your chin up and try to stay positive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

socal04 said:


> wife and i are separated.. heart breaking and yes she wanted this..
> 
> anyway we go to counselor last week and she gives us homework.
> 
> ...


Let it go. My wife didn't do her homework the first two months. At least she is going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Let it go. I didn't do the homework for probably 2-6 months and I was the one screwing up. Just be grateful she's going.


----------

